# Armorlite



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought a long time ago some bore cleaner and lube all in one by armalite. I was the best stuff i have ever used made cleaning the rifle or pistol very easy no matter how dirty the ammo shot was. Anyway i am finally out of it and cant find it anywhere. I checked there web site and nothing there either. Does anyone know where i could find it or suggest something else as good?


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

I would suggest Google, however, you have to know how to spell to use it, so, good luck with your search.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

uhh, yeah might be onto something there. I have tried that as well and spelled correct but still nothing.


----------

